# Katie starts her show career with a BANG!



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today Katie went Gr 1 in a large and competitive Working Group at the Piedmont Kennel Club's Cabin Fever Match.










We got a look in BIM, but the nod went to an (ADORABLE) baby Pug.

I had many comments on the super potential of this puppy. I am very pleased with her performance. I think people will hate to see us in the catalog a few months from now.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats on a successful day Red. You both deserve it.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not surprised by the results; she's gorgeous. I agree that people are going to be cursing you once her show career really kicks off. Congratulations!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

W00T! congrats!! it's great that yor conformation match had such a nice turn out.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

Huge congrats, that is quite the accomplishment with a youngster! Can't wait to hear how she does as she matures.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats! She's a wonderful looking puppy so i'm not shocked at all. Can't wait to see how she looks 8 or so months from now  Soooo many people are going to hate you (in a good way for you).


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations!

But, I gotta ask, what is it with show prizes and towells?!


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats on a much deserved success!! I can't wait to watch her career-sooo happy for you both.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> But, I gotta ask, what is it with show prizes and towells?!


I don't know but I have a "Title Towel" from a show. I guess dog people make a lot of messes? lol I don't know


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats! You're going to need to add another trophy room with this one. And maybe a few towel racks.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Towel rack. *giggle*

19 weeks today!


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Gee I just love her. Is that tape on her ear? Ziva used to roll her ears when she was in a submissive state. We used tape and she doesn't do it anymore. We had hoped to show her, but it was not meant to be.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, she is taped to prevent the ear from taking a rose shape instead of button.  Thanks everyone for the nice comments, I am so excited about her. Right now I am really loving her balance, outline, length of neck and leg, proportion, and expression.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so incredibly impressed. Obviously she is amazing and beautiful. But at such a young age. Just WOW!!! (Especially compared to my pup who is afraid of WIND!!)


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Red! Katie looks stunning.


----------

